# Thompson Center XTP Mag Sabot



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

I shoot a Thompson Center Black Diamond with 100grns. of 777 and a 240 grain XTP. I have tried all sorts of powder and several styles of bullets and this groups the best out of my gun.

The problem I have is that every deer that I shoot (4 past 3years) leave a very poor blood trail and very small entrance wound with no exit wound. Shots very from 80 - 110yrds. Do I need to shoot 150grns of powder to get this bullet to perform and open up a hole. Is there another bullet that is not made for maginum loads that may be similar but have more expansion?

I have killed every deer I have shot with this load and all were well placed shots with little to no blood and the deer went 100-200 yards after the shot. 

Just looking for some advice.


----------



## redbug9 (Apr 11, 2007)

I shoot 2 50 grain Pyrodex pellets out of my 50 cal Knight Disk Extreme. According to Hornady, the XTP Mag is designed for higher velocities than either one of us is generating. I use the Hornady 250 grain HP/XTP, not the Mag. It is designed for the lower velocities we are getting. The entrance wound looks the deer has been hit with a fixed broad head arrow. Nice blood trail!

Give them a try or at least check out the Hornady bullet charts.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

I too have a Black Diamond but use the 250gr TC Shockwaves with 90gr of 777 loose powder and a musket cap. (Get the flame thrower nipple from the TC website) 
I would recommend the same for you.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I like the shockwaves. They punch a really nice hole.


----------



## getom59 (Sep 11, 2003)

I have a Black Diamond and use two 50 gr. Pyrodex pellets with T/C 240 gr. Mag Express XTP's. This combination seems to provide good accuracy and terminal performance for me. I've shot three deer using this combination: 1) dropped dead with a straight on spine shot, 2) ran about 50 yards with the bottom of it's heart gone all the while splurting blood out each side at the entrance and exit holes, and 3) went bang flop from a quartering away broadside shot. I was able to recover the bullet from the first and third (see below). Results seem to vary but this combination works good for me.


----------

